# Dojenje > Općenito o dojenju >  tablete za tlak i dojenje

## kiki30

Da li ima koja mama da je uzimala Amlopin tablete za tlak i dojila ?
Beba mi ima dva mjeseca i nefrolog mi dao te tablete kao mogu pit..drugi ljecnici nisu sigurni..pedijatrica da u knjizi pise da nesmijem..
Neznam sta da napravim..luda sam vise..   :Sad:

----------


## Beti3

Ja sam za vrijeme trudnoce i cijelog dojenja uzimala Atenolol (Ormidol). 25 mg na dan.
 Dala mi je kardiologica. Nefrolozi su skloni drugim lijekovima za poviseni tlak. Imas li mogucnosti posjetiti kardiologa? Isla sam na Susak i bila primljena preko reda jer sam imala novorodence. Vjerujem da je i sada tako.

----------


## Beti3

Sad sam procitala da Amlodipin moze uz dojenje i da se gotovo nista ne izlucuje u majcino mlijeko. Cak je prvi izbor za lijecenje dojilja.
Sad jos samo moras vidjeti da li tebi taj lijek ima nuspojave.

----------


## Tashunica

ja sam prestala dojiti kada je mali napunio 4 mjeseca, baš iz tog razloga.
cijelu trudnoću i to vrijeme dojenja pila sam ormidol, ali mi više nije skidao tlak.
ormidol je betablokator a norvasc (koji sam ja dobila uz ormidol) i amlodipin su skroz druga vrsta lijeka.
uglavnom, internistica mi je rekla ni slučajno dojenje uz tu vrstu lijekova.

----------


## martinaP

Amlodipin je prvi izbor antihipertenziva za dojilju.

----------


## martinaP

Nigdje ne pise da smijes, jer tako nesto ne smije pisati dok ne provedu ispitivanja na dojiljama. A to nitko ne radi.

Lijek je dugo u upotrebi i s vremenom se pokazao siguran za dojilje, tj. dojencad. Kao i puno drugih lijekova koji se koriste u trudnoci i dojenju, a nigdje izrijekom ne stoji da su dozvoljeni.

----------


## martinaP

U nasem rodilistu rodilje koje su u trudnoci imale terapiju za tlak (atenolol, metildopu ili nifedipin) poslije poroda (ako je potrebno) prebacuju na amlodipin jer bolje spusta tlak, i ne spominju prestanak dojenja.

----------


## kiki30

Prije trudnoce sam uzimala Amlopin..U trudnoci sam Metildopu i tlak mi bio super.bolje nego po amlopinu
.ali.cim sam rodila vise nije djelovao iako sam povecala dozu..pa su me sad vratili na amlopin.
Probat cu jos do kardiologa..bas ne bi voljela prestat dojit a opet ne zelim riskirati..

----------


## Tashunica

eto, a meni rekli da obavezno prestanem dojiti :/

----------


## Kaae

Da, nazalost medicinsko osoblje ima vrlo malo (ako ikakvo) znanje o lijekovima koji su kompatibilni uz dojenje.... a i u trudnoci. 

Norvasc je kategorija L3, sto znaci da se ordinira ako je korist za majku veca od moguceg rizika za bebu. Alternativni lijekovi, prema InfantRisku su nifedipine (kategorija L2 i samim time bolji izbor od norvasc/amlodipine) i labetalol (takodjer L2, bolje od amlodipine).

----------


## Beti3

> Da, nazalost medicinsko osoblje ima vrlo malo (ako ikakvo) znanje o lijekovima koji su kompatibilni uz dojenje.... a i u trudnoci. 
> .


Uopćavanje.
Nikako ne svi, nikako ne svugdje.

----------


## martinaP

> eto, a meni rekli da obavezno prestanem dojiti :/


To je najlakse reci, time si je lijecnik skinuo odgovornost sa sebe.

----------


## martinaP

> Norvasc je kategorija L3, sto znaci da se ordinira ako je korist za majku veca od moguceg rizika za bebu. Alternativni lijekovi, prema InfantRisku su nifedipine (kategorija L2 i samim time bolji izbor od norvasc/amlodipine) i labetalol (takodjer L2, bolje od amlodipine).


Labetalola u Hrvatskoj nema, a nifedipin se koristi jako rijetko.  Pije ga tu i tamo koja starija osoba koja ga pije 25+ godina i pokoja trudnica koja uz visoki tlak ima i prerane kontrakcije.

----------


## ellica

Ja sam dojila s concor cor 2,5mg.

----------


## Mone

Na pocetku su mi dali cordipin retard od 20mg. Spustao je tlak ali sam se od njega osjecala uzasno,slabo, strasne glavobolje sam imala i rekli su da mogu dojiti. Sada,nakon 3 mjeseca i dalje tlak divlja. Dali su mi amlopidin tj. Amlopin od 5mg i mogu dojiti uz te tablete ali me strah. Netko kaze da se moze,neki kazu bolje ne tako da nisam pametna. Zao mi je prestat dojiti jer je jos uvijek malena. Ima li jos netko iskustva s amlopinom i da li se tlak smirio poslije poroda odmah ili je potrajao jos dugo? Bojim se da se meni nece stabilizirati i da cu morati cijeli zivot biti na tabletama.

----------


## Kaae

Cordipine je nifedipine, koliko viidm? Taj je svakako bolja, sigurna solucija od amlodipinea. Ovaj sto si sad dobila nije izricito zabranjen, vec nije dovoljno istrazen da bi se smatrao sigurnim. U pravilu se daje kad benefit za majku nadilazi eventualne rizike za bebu.

Mozes li uzimati Metildopu (methyldopa)? Taj je sigurniji, odnosno jednako kompatibilan kao i amlodipin koji ti nije odgovarao.

----------


## n.grace

Mone, jesi li bila kod kardiologa? 
ja sam nakon poroda još neko vrijeme imala visoki tlak, onda se smirio
odi na detaljan pregled i reci doktoru da bi nastavila s dojenjem

----------


## Mone

Nisam bila kod kardiologa,nisu me tamo uopce poslali. Niti su mi ekg napravili. A nekako me i lijeva ruka boli u zadnje vrijeme,mozda je to jedna od nuspojava lijekova. Pitat cu doktoricu za metildopu. Hvala vam na savjetima. Sva sam u strahu od svega toga,nije mi jasno zasto se jos tlak nije normalizirao. Mozda da jos jednom prestanem piti tablete pa da vidim hoce li tlak skociti ali cula sam da nesmijes naglo prestati s tabletama jer bude jos gore. Ne znam stvarno sta cu.

----------


## n.grace

Mone, što prije odi na pregled
nemoj ništa raditi na svoju ruku i nemoj tražiti savjete o uzimanju lijekova na forumu jer jedino liječnik može nakon pretraga i pregleda prepisati terapiju 
neki lijek može nekome odgovarati, kod nekog drugog taj isti lijek može biti kontraindiciran iz tko zna kojeg razloga

----------


## Kaae

> Mone, što prije odi na pregled
> nemoj ništa raditi na svoju ruku i nemoj tražiti savjete o uzimanju lijekova na forumu jer jedino liječnik može nakon pretraga i pregleda prepisati terapiju 
> neki lijek može nekome odgovarati, kod nekog drugog taj isti lijek može biti kontraindiciran iz tko zna kojeg razloga


Nazalost, podrska lijecnika je, najcesce, dovoljno nepostojeca da je vise nego pozeljno direktno pitati o nekim terapijama koje su kompatibilne s dojenjem. U suprotnom, gotovo jedina solucija je prijedlog o prestanku dojenja, sto je suludo, s obzirom da za gotovo sve bolesti i stanja postoji terapija koja se moze uzimati uz dojenje. Naravno da nitko ne bi trebao uzeti lijek (odakle? iz tudje ladice?) zbog toga sto je spomenut na forumu, ali sigurno ne steti procitati informaciju i podijeliti je s lijecnikom. 

Mone, svakako se trebas javiti lijecniku i reci im sto se sve dogadja, ukljucujuci bol u ruci. Informacije o lijekovima su iz priznate baze podataka o lijekovima i dojenju, sto ne znaci da ih mozes ili trebas direktno primijeniti, ali svakako pitaj za tu opciju ili neku drugu koja ce ti pomoci, a nece uvjetovati prekidom dojenja.

----------


## n.grace

to sam i napisala, da ode liječniku i kaže da želi nastaviti dojiti i traži lijek koji će njoj odgovarati i uz kojeg će moći dojiti
nismo liječnici i ne možemo pisati koji lijek je za Mone sigurniji jer to ne znamo

----------


## Kaae

Pa naravno da ne mozemo napisati koji je sigurniji za nju. Ali mozemo napisati koji su sigurniji za dojenje, sto lijecnik moze, a i ne mora znati odnosno htjeti provjeriti. 

Da se ne bavim dnevnim savjetovanjem o dojenju, rekla bih da izmisljam. Ali nazalost je najcesce upravo takvo rjesenje: prestanite dojiti i to je to, cak i kad je lijek sasvim kompatibilan uz dojenje (sto pise crno na bijelo, ali ne na zidu ordinacije).

----------


## n.grace

već je napisano da Mone traži lijek uz koji će moći nastaviti s dojenjem. 
pisati da je Metildopa sigurniji od Amlopina, u kojem god smislu, nadilazi savjetovanje za dojenje i smatram da može biti opasno. sorry.

----------


## Kaae

Moze, kao i samo savjetovanje o dojenju ili bilo cemu drugom sto se moze naci na internetu. Informacija je iz relevatnih izvora, drze je medicinski djelatnici koji se bave lijekovima i dojenjem. Dostupna je svima koji zele iz nje procitati informaciju i podijeliti je s lijecnikom. To nije opasno; naprotiv.

----------


## n.grace

postoji razlika u traženju savjeta na internetu kako skuhati sarmu ili koji lijek uzimati protiv hipertenzije
ni ti ni ja nismo završile studij medicine ni specijalizaciju interne da pišemo je li sigurniji nifedipin, metildopa, amlopin, ormidol itd.
osoba treba obaviti pretrage i preglede kardiologa, nefrologa... prije nego što se prepiše terapija koja je namijenjena isključivo toj osobi
to da Mone pita doktora koji je lijek kompatibilan uz dojenje je već više puta napisano

----------


## Kaae

I onda ce svizac zamotati dojenje u odvod i pustiti vodu.


Niti jedna od nas ne moze nikome prepisati lijek, ali ako postoje konkretne informacije o kojima se moze razgovarati s lijecnikom, onda ih je sasvim logicno podijeliti. Isto kao sto mozemo nekome reci da simptomi ili fotografija upucuju na problem s frenulumom, soorom, apscesom, tko zna cim i da razgovaraju s lijecnikom o rjesavanju tog problema. 

U Hrvatskoj je, na primjer, poprilicno standardna procedura da se trudnicama prepisuju lijekovi koji lose utjecu na plod (dok postoje bolje alternative), a dojiljama se uskracuje terapija koja je cesto nuzna za normalan, ugodan zivot (npr. kod postporodjajne depresije). Treba li dovijeka sutjeti o tome i cekati da se problem rijesi sam ili pruziti zenama inormacije koje ce ih potaknuti da o tome razgovaraju s lijecnikom i prime terapiju koja ce im, zapravo, pomoci?

Puno toga je zapelo u kamenom dobu i ne mrda, niti ce ikad mrdnuti, ako se osobe ne zauzmu za sebe i nisu u mogucnosti kopkati lijevo i desno.

----------


## n.grace

stvarno ne kužiš razliku između savjeta da se traži koji lijek se smije uzimati uz dojenje i nabrajanja lijekova uz opaske koji je sigurniji od strane potpunog laika?

----------


## Cathy

Ja bi uvijek prije poslušala savjet savjetnice za dojenje koja koristi ovaj izvor https://www.ncbi.nlm.nih.gov/books/NBK501922/, nego doktora koji kategorički tvrdi da lijek nije za uz dojenje, jednostavno zato jer mu je tako lakše u životu.
Ako se ima informacije onda je i lakše dobiti pravu terapiju.
Ja uzimam terapiju za štitnjaču i zahvaljujući Rodinim savjetnicama za dojenje imala sam informacije za svojeg endokrinologa. I onda smo od kompatibilnog, lakše izabrali lijek koji odgovara mojim potrebama a ne šteti djetetu.
Doktori imaju desetke pacijenata svaki dan, i nisu svi dovoljno osjetljivi da shvate koliko je dojenje važno. Večina tako i tako misli da iza par mjeseci za isto nema potrebe.
Rijetki su oni, kao moj doktor koji je podržavao dojenje do 3,5 godine.

----------


## n.grace

ako liječnik kategorički tvrdi da lijek nije za uz dojenje, onda se potraži mišljenje drugog liječnika, a kako si sama napisala, ima ih koji podržavaju dojenje

----------


## Cathy

> ako liječnik kategorički tvrdi da lijek nije za uz dojenje, onda se potraži mišljenje drugog liječnika, a kako si sama napisala, ima ih koji podržavaju dojenje


Oprosti ti živiš u Hrvatskoj? Jer imam osjećaj da živiš negdje vani, gdje liječenje i terapije možeš dobiti kako ti želiš a ne kako ti grah padne.
Mi trenutno za supruga plaćamo ne mali novac za specijalistu i terapije jer zamisli, ustanove u koje smo se obratili za pregled i terapije ne primaju na pregled uz uputnicu ove godine, a terapiju preko HZZO-a nemaju do ožujka.
Zar misliš da  je smo tako, prvo dobiti LOM-a a nakon toga još i pregled specijaliste za drugo mišljenje.
Bilo je teško prije korone, a sada je pretpostavljam skoro pa nemoguće.
Kaae nije ženi rekla koje da ljekove pije, nego joj je rekla koji su kompatibilniji uz dojenje. E sada, kada ima te informacije može ući u diskusiju sa doktorom do kojeg u ovim uvjetima može doći. A može i odlučiti tražiti drugo mišljenje uz informacije koje je dobila.

----------


## n.grace

živim u hrvatskoj, imala visoki tlak u trudnoći i nakon nje, poslali me kardiologu i nefrologu na uputnicu, dali terapiju  koja je kompatibilna uz dojenje. prije ćeš takav tretman dobiti u hrvatskoj nego vani gdje sam nekoć živjela

----------


## Kaae

Imala si srece da nisi statistika desetaka zena koje *dnevno* salju pitanja Rodinoj grupi za dojenje na Facebooku, a o lijekovima i terapijama zbog kojih im je naredjeno, a ne preporuceno, da prestanu dojiti djecu bilo koje dobi, od nekoliko dana do preko nekoliko godina starosti. A to su sve redom osobe koje koriste Facebook i uz to znaju da postoji grupa u kojoj bi mogle postaviti pitanje. Zamisli koliko ih uopce ne zna da bi (i tamo) mogle pitati? Medju korisnicama ima puno zena koje su u losem (phisofizickom) stanju, ponekad vrlo loseg imovinskog statusa, a cesto opcenito nespremne ustati na straznje noge i izboriti se za sebe. I to je sve razumljivo jer je postpartum period vjerojatno najranjiviji period u zivotu svake rodilje ili roditelja. Dobar broj tih istih korisnica, koje sigurno cine samo malu statistiku svih osoba koje trebaju pomoc (ili ni ne znaju da bi im koristila), su isprobale kontaktiranje preko nekoliko lijecnika prije nego su se nasle u grupi. Brojnima, trenutno, nitko ne dize slusalicu ili ih ne narucuje na preglede jer, eto, COVID.

Nitko od nas im ne propisuje lijek ili daje dijagnozu, ali raspolazemo informacijama iz relevatnih izvora (koje bi, u krajnjem slucaju, svaki lijecnik trebao uzeti u obzir kod propisivanja terapije trudnici, dojilji, a cak i bilo kojoj osobi u plodnim godinama koja bi mogla ostati trudna u vrijeme terapije) koje mogu biti od koristi. Informacije kojima raspolazemo su sa stranica/aplikacija InfantRisk, LactMed, e-Lactancija, itd. Ovisno o tome cime savjetnica raspolaze, koje jezike govori/cita i koliko se, zapravo, moze i zeli angazirati s obzirom da je rijec o volonterskom poslu. 

n.grace, tvoja djeca nisu bebe izmedju ostalog rodjene u vrijeme apsolutnog akutnog kaosa u zdravstvu, povrh svih ostalih problema od kojih zdravstveni sustav kronicno pati.

----------


## n.grace

Kaae, ti si savjetnica za dojenje i ne smiješ davati savjete o lijekovima. kad pišeš ovaj lijek je bolji, sigurniji itd. od nekog drugog, radiš upravo to.
žena ima 180/110 mmHg, jaku glavobolju i bolove u lijevoj ruci, to je jako zabrinjavajuće i trebala bi se hitno javiti liječniku.

----------


## Kaae

> Kaae, ti si savjetnica za dojenje i ne smiješ davati savjete o lijekovima. kad pišeš ovaj lijek je bolji, sigurniji itd. od nekog drugog, radiš upravo to.
> žena ima 180/110 mmHg, jaku glavobolju i bolove u lijevoj ruci, to je jako zabrinjavajuće i trebala bi se hitno javiti liječniku.


Nista od toga nije napisala u prvom postu, procitaj ga ponovno.


Uz akutne glavobolje, bolove u ruci i tlak od 180/110, sigurno treba hitno lijecniku, a ne pisati po forumu. 

Ako se usput sjeti reci da bi zeljela nastaviti s dojenjem i zna da postoje lijekovi uz koje se moze dojiti (koji joj mogu, a i ne moraju odgovarati, sto u konacnici odlucuje lijecnik koji ih prepisuje), to bi joj svakako moglo pomoci. Ili se moze prepustiti sustavu, sto je uvijek opcija i to najcesce najlaksa. Vjerojatno ce joj dovesti tlak u red, a bebi ce biti ok s formulom; ne umiru bebe od nje.

----------


## Mone

Drage cure,savjetnice, hvala vam na svemu. Nisam trazila da mi itko propise niti kaze koji je lijek bolji, samo sam pitala za vasa iskustva u vezi visokog tlaka te tableta amlopidin koje uzimam. Puno ste mi pomogle. Danas sam zvala pedijatricu i pitala smijem li dojiti uz te tablete,rekla je da se lijek izlucuje u mlijeko ali u vrlo malim dozama. Pocela sam pomalo davati malenoj (kršitelj koda) tako da kombiniram i jedno i drugo kako bi manje nastetila bebici. Sto se tlaka tice,na hitnoj su mi dali cordipin,moja doktorica me narucila nefrologu,ostavili me na cordipinu. Nedavno sam na amlopinu na koji me takodjer moja doktorica prebacila. Nitko ne spominje kardiologa ni nikakve druge preglede. Samo ti propisu tablete, jel ti pasu ili ne pasu sam se snalazi. Zalosno eto. Nadam se da ce se ti hormoni vec jednom smiriti, cekam do 6 mj djeteta,kazu da ako do tada se tlak ne smiri,da ostaje. Tako da drzite mi fige! Mozda kada se izregulira menstruacija....ne znam.....mozda se tada stanje smiri. Hvala vam jos jednom! Veliki pozdrav svima!

----------


## Marija

Draga Mone, kod tlaka je potrebno vrijeme da se stabilizira uz lijekove, a ponekad je potrebno i napipavati terapiju dok se ne nađe ono što će ti odgovarati. 

Ne znam kako je kad se hipertenzija javi nakon poroda; ja sam tlak dobila iza 47 i napravila sam pretrage, u međuvremenu sam uzimala lijekove, kasnije i mijenjala dok nisam dobila kombinaciju i dozu koje drže tlak pod kontrolom i i kod koje se OK osjećam.

Znači, ako su ti liječnik i farmaceut rekli da Amlopin možeš uzimati uz dojenje, poslušaj ih, uzmi terapiju koju su ti preporučili. Prepisivanje lijekova je isključivo u domeni liječnika i farmaceuta. Nije kod lijeka samo stvar u tome da li se i u kojoj mjeri izlučuje u mlijeko; radi se i o dobi i stanju onoga tko uzima, ima li produženo djelovanje, drži li noću tlak pod kontrolom itd. Rekla bih da o tome mi koji nismo medicinske struke ipak ne znamo ništa, ili bar ne dovoljno. 

U međuvremenu se raspitaj kod opće prakse/ginekologa o pretragama koje su potrebne, ali ne prekidaj terapiju na svoju ruku.

----------


## Mone

Nova sam u svemu ovome i cesto citam rodin forum,i eto drago mi je da sam i ja uspjela dobiti korisne savjete jer je zaista tesko u ovo doba dok vlada ovaj ludi virus ikoga ista pitati. Nadam se da cu izdrzati jos dva mjeseca i da ce se stanje smiriti i da cu napokon moci obaviti sve pretrage jer cu traziti od doktorice da to sve obavim. Nekako od kada sam rodila i kad se pojavio toliko jako visoki opasan tlak stalno sam u nekom strahu i tuzna sam jer sa 30 godina vec moram piti tablete dozivotno. Mozda je to nekima bezveze,znam ima i gorih stvari...ali jednostavno mi je to jako tesko prihvatiti. Imam osjecaj kao da mi te tablete cine vise stete nego koristi,kad nemam snage za vlastitu djecu. Zato cu se truditi,ako ikako budem mogla,skinuti se s tableta. Ako ne uspijem, na zalost,nekako cu se pomiriti sa tim,morati cu se pomiriti sa tim.

----------


## Mone

Zalosno je kad nakon poroda krene visoki tlak,znaci sedmi dan nakon poroda krenula je nocna mora. Provodila sate po hitnoj,a bebica sama doma. Umjesto da se veselim i s bebom uzivam....ovaj moj tlak koji je 180 sa 110 je jako opasan,jako visoka hipertenzija tako da na svoju ruku necu nista ciniti,sve u dogovoru s lijecnicima. I ako cu morati ostati na tabletama,bolje i to, bolje da sam ziva i da mogu paziti na svoje dijete nego da me nema. Bit ce kako mora biti ali jos uvijek se nadam da ce se stvari vratiti na svoje mjesto.

----------


## Kaae

Javi se sto prije lijecniku i trazi da te uputi dalje. Nije ok da ti nije dobro, a moze biti i opasno. 

Bezveze je i da djetetu dajes AD, ako te lijecnik uvjerava da je terapija kompatibilna s dojenjem. Moras pronaci lijecnika kojem vjerujes i onda raditi s njim(a) na rjesavanju problema.

----------


## n.grace

Mone, sretno i čuvaj se!

----------


## emily

> Danas sam zvala pedijatricu i pitala smijem li dojiti uz te tablete,*rekla je da se lijek izlucuje u mlijeko ali u vrlo malim dozama. Pocela sam pomalo davati malenoj (kršitelj koda) tako da kombiniram i jedno i drugo kako bi manje nastetila bebici.*


Mone, ako je lijek kompatibilan uz dojenje, onda nema potrebe da kombiniras sa formulom, nastavi samo dojiti.
SVE sto pojedes i popijes se izlucuje u mlijeko. Ako je lijek siguran, znaci da je njegov utjecaj na bebu minimalan i nece joj stetiti to koliko se izlucuje u mlijeko.

Nadam se da ces uskoro pronaci odgovarajucu terapiju i da ce se stanje s tlakom stabilizirati.

Drz'se <3

----------


## Mone

Hvala vam!

----------

